# fiber optic sights on glock



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

has any body got any in put on fiber optic sights son in law has the 

Williams Adjustable Fire Sight Set in his Taurus pt 111 and his 247 . Looking to try a set on my G 19


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd take a look @ *Dawson Precision.*


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Pistol Fire Sight Sets by WILLIAMS Gun Sight Company, Inc. <<<(click on title to go to that page)

Eighth one down the list:
#70961
which appears to be click-adjustable, if you believe the description.

For a fixed-sight version find #56359 a bit farther down the list, right under the heading "Fixed Sight Models".


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the Fire Sights on my GP100, Highly visible and install was easy. Can't say if any special tools would be needed for yours.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought and installed a Hi-Viz front sight for my G17. Great addition.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

I have the Dawson Precision F/O sights on my Glock 19 and I really like them. Makes the front sight very fast to pick up. Especially for older eyes like mine.


----------



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

i did get the Williams Adjustable Fire Sight on my wife's G19 back very easy to install frount little tricky but was able to do it with out going to LGS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Note that Dawson Precision sells _replacement_ fiber-optic filaments.
The implication is that the filament breaks, often enough to make replacement a fairly normal act.

It is for that reason that I, personally, do not like fiber-optic sights. Nor will I recommend their use in anything but target-shooting competition.

I believe that a fiber-optic filament used in a self-defense gun will break, exactly when you need it not to.
It will break because of recoil forces, or even just from snagging against the holster during a presentation.

Years ago, Michael Harries and I tested fiber-optic sights for a magazine review. They proved unsatisfactory for two important reasons:
First, the aiming point was indistinct. Was one to aim using the black aluminum or steel at the very top of the sight, above the filament; or was one supposed to zero using the top, or even the center, of the fiber-optic filament? And what was one to do in low-light conditions, when the filament was insufficiently illuminated, and the entire sight appeared dark (if not black)? The aiming differences among all of these choices were significant.
Second, all of the filaments used in the test broke. All of them. No exceptions. I admit that there may have been improvements made to the plastic since then, but considering that Dawson Precision sells replacements, the changes in plastic formulation probably don't mean much, functionally.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Note that Dawson Precision sells _replacement_ fiber-optic filaments.
> The implication is that the filament breaks, often enough to make replacement a fairly normal act.
> 
> It is for that reason that I, personally, do not like fiber-optic sights. Nor will I recommend their use in anything but target-shooting competition.
> ...


The question of how to aim with f/o would be played the same with tritium.

Every filament broke? Wow, Going on 7 years with my f/o sights and the spares that came with my Dawson Precision sights are still in my cleaning case. Although I admit I have not drug it behind my truck ... yet.


----------

